# Which game pad .. should I buy?



## rollcage (Apr 11, 2006)

Which game pad .. should I buy?

*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2225,CONTENTID=8674

*www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/ProductDetails.aspx

What are the prices?

I didnt find the the Xbox 360 Controller for Windows 
.. Is it available?
&
What do you suggest, may be other than two mentioned above?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

Try [ebay.in]
I just searched for one, lots are available


----------



## rollcage (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats a wireless one   .. I dont want wireless


----------



## kris147 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a logitech and its great for Batt;lefield 2!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2006)

Even My friend happens to own a Logitech Gaming Pad.It somewhat resembles a PS2 style Controller.Though I doubt it has the Forcefeedback option.That you will achieve in a Logitech Rumble Pad.Its probably pretty good for most of the POP style gaming and some Arcade Fight em ups.The pricing I believe lies in the 2-3k range at the Max.Whereas for the X360 controller for Windows I doubt its availibilty out here.I have seen an extra controller for Xbox 360 at Alfa in Mumbai but I am not very sure if it supports Windows or not


----------



## rollcage (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanx guys .. since microsoft is not available .. I think Logitech is the good option.

The two options I have .. are:

LogitechÂ® Dual Actionâ„¢ Gamepad
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/7316/dualaction8cn.th.jpg

LogitechÂ® Rumblepadâ„¢ 2 Vibration Feedback Gamepad 
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/1817/rumble27lf.th.jpg

Both looks same .. with Rumble2 having two small vibrators to give feedback feel,

there is one with wireless features .. but I dont think i gonna buy it, dont want another gadget with another set of rechargable cells. I am already using Microsoft combo keyboard n mice. 


@allwyndlima

.. my frd geek said .. buy one with vibration feedback,
whereas I feel non-vibration is good enough.
I am confused on that count.
Does feedback option give u a real boost while playing games .. is it really good.
worth spending extra bucks


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 15, 2006)

Not really mate.If you personally ask me then I think you could easily do away with that function.I think its upto personal choice to be comfortable playing with or without the Vibration function.Out of the above shown Models I think you better buy the Logitech Dual Action Controller.Quite comfortable and very easy to use.


----------



## rollcage (Apr 15, 2006)

UPDATE:

Checked out the Nehru Place, not available  
.. even _Rashi_ the distributer doesnt have the above two models


----------



## MysticHalo (Apr 16, 2006)

Personally, i would recommend going for a good laser mouse rather than a gamepad, unless u r a lot into sports gaming. Sidewinder Pro is probably the best and should be easily available, costs arnd 2.5k. I saw it in a Crossword store, so it shud be cheaper with a hardware vendor.
No idea abt logitech pads.


----------



## q3_abhi (Apr 16, 2006)

If you want the entry level gamepads then go for Frontech game pad. This is the only product from frontech which is sturdy,reliable n cheap.

It costs around 500-600.

This is the gud one with rumble effects.


----------



## rollcage (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh man abhi .. I told you before also the frontech one sux, how the hell are you suggesting that again. You cant compare that with logitech  

I am just waiting for Rumble2 to be available in the mkt;  will contact the distributer again 
-
rollcage


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 17, 2006)

Agreed, frontech sks the biggest time


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi guys.
I recently got a lot of NES roms (video game or "samurai" game) from my friend.
The problem is I am having problem using keyboard as the controller.
I want a gamepad that I can use to play NES, Gameboy, Sega, etc ROMS as well as latest or a bit old PC games.
I don't care whether it's got force feedback or the advanced stuff.
I just want a simple gamepad with all the required keys needed to play both ROM as well as PC games.
Kindly tell me the models that are available in Nehru Place, preferably with their prices.
Thanks.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 30, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Hi guys.
> I recently got a lot of NES roms (video game or "samurai" game) from my friend.
> The problem is I am having problem using keyboard as the controller.
> I want a gamepad that I can use to play NES, Gameboy, Sega, etc ROMS as well as latest or a bit old PC games.
> ...


I also want this Gamepad and a dule action GP 
BTY prices??? 
__________
g_goyal2000 if u want nes roms and Emulators I got 1000s of these games


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Get "ENTER" USB 10 button gamepad(with turbo) PS2 make,for Rs 150!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 31, 2006)

@TechGuru#1, whats this "Turbo" button.
i also have a gamepad (chinese-Homas), which has three extra buttons- Turbo, Slow, Clear.

I wanted to know, whether these Buttons are useful in Fighting games-Mortal Kombat, FPS...

I've used all these in only Racing games & GTA SA. 
In my opinion, these buttons dont have any use (with Racing games & GTA), when i used the TURBO button in F1 & Colin McRae 05, my car became very slow.
All that the Turbo button & Slow button does is "Turn ON & OFF" the particular key (set thru game) very RAPIDLY.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 1, 2006)

I have played with a Frontech gamepad ... it costed around 450 .... and I have it for over an year now and it still works fine with all the rumbling and all ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

basically the gamepad's life depends on  - the way you use it. 
e.g. take the two joysticks, they are very prone to getting loose/break.

so you've to handle the joysticks with care. if you put too much input  (i.e. force), the joystick's gonna giveaway.


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 2, 2006)

Xbox 360 Game pad for PC  its awesome ,very easy and it supports almost all the new games.

  But its bit expensive though abt 2500 when I bought back in March.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm planning to buy Logitech Cordless Rumblepad2. I'm currently using wireless keyboard-mouse also, supplied with my HP Pavilion.

Could anyone confirm if all these don't interfere with each other?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 24, 2007)

Go for Twin Shock.Its very good and cheap.It will cost you 600 Rs.
*cgi.ebay.in/2-in-1-Twin-Shock-USB-...5QQihZ016QQcategoryZ74943QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## baccilus (Jan 24, 2007)

frontech one's doing fine for me too. It's been 1 1/2 years now. It's ok if you have low budget. Otherwise go for logitech. Quality wise it's the best.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jan 25, 2007)

Guys, I've no problem with budget. I'm fine with spending Rs.2500 . My only concern is interference with cordless keyboard-mouse. Would that be an issue???????

By the way, whats the price of Logitech Rumblepad2 cordless?


----------



## changa (Mar 3, 2010)

Hiii rollcage
kamlesh here

can u tell me how frontech sucks actully i was going to buy it but i read ur view ???
please reply as soon as possible
or mail me wat should i buy if on low money ?? on kam_vin@hotmail.com

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------

it will cost u alomost 3000 rs which i recommand if u have enough money
it will not have any intteruption with cordless mouse or keyboard
so buy it and rock the party

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------

sdvsdcv vxcvxcvcx


----------

